# Cycle racing in France



## Mazzarooney (Jul 20, 2009)

Went for dinner one night and as we returned to the car there was a cycle race in the streets, took a few shots think this was the best of the bunch!!







Any ideas on improvements I could make.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 21, 2009)

Mazzarooney said:


> Went for dinner one night and as we returned to the car there was a cycle race in the streets, took a few shots think this was the best of the bunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't use sports mode, it only gave you 1/40  ISO400, for those settings you needed to be on the inside of the corner panning, head on shots you need minimum 1/250 which you probably could not get with your equipment


----------



## Mazzarooney (Jul 21, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Mazzarooney said:
> 
> 
> > Went for dinner one night and as we returned to the car there was a cycle race in the streets, took a few shots think this was the best of the bunch!!
> ...


 
Hi

I have just checked and I have ISO 100/200/400/800/1600 and 3200. Is this what you mean, sorry if I am asking a really dumb question!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 21, 2009)

yes you have to up your ISO but the Sony A200 is not very good at high ISO, use shutter priority when you want to control the shutter speed for some movement in the shot, this shot is at 1/30 using flash on second curtain, that mean it flashes as the shutter shuts and give you a dragging effect







This is 1/400






I always shoot on manual but for these shots above you could use Shutter priority for shot 1 and aperture priority for shot 2  aperture priority will always give you the highest shutter speed for a given aperture


----------

